# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Neville J's Chemical Basis of Happiness

## Neville J

_Latest entry: Armageddon!_


*Welcome to my dreamjournal*

I've been having lucid dreams ever since I joined DV, but from now on I'll record them. I only add noticeable LD's here. So most of the text is going to be in blue (which means that I'm lucid). 



_Goals:_
[X] Visit the moon 
[  ] Visit the center of earth (not hell) 
[  ] Witness a supernova close by
[  ] Become the Angel of Death/God of War 
[  ] Create life 
[  ] Experience the most intense emotions ever  

I hope you enjoy the electrochemical reactions I present to you. Please feel free to reply.

----------


## Neville J

The Journey to Avalon

WILDed into a strange mall. It was pretty dark here and the only light I saw came from the entrance which was about 500ft in front of me. I remember I wanted to find out about the city of Avalon (see this thread). I wander towards the exit and start to imagine a beautiful and epic scene where I enter a city full of awe inspiring architecture. 

 ::|: ?? This is it? A tiny village with nothing special about it except for it being a little weird? The scene isn't what I thought, but I went for a city trip anyway. It looked like there was some sort of party or annual festival going on. The streets are crowded with drunks, weirdo's, creeps and of course normal people. The buildings make out the old and decayed houses. Instead of going straight into the crowd, I fly above them. Standing on top of one of the buildings, I can see golden statues among the gray, meaningless houses. One of the statues is a bald guy holding the earth on his back. Something like this:

I'm going to flee this boring city, I thought by myself, but not after I'd have some fun with the DC's first. I jump down on the back of a crowded, open truck. I try to manifest a gun from my back. Nothing happened. Then I take a gun from my pocket. But when a grab hold of it, I already know it's a baby-gun. This is some BS! What am I doing here if I can't eliminated any DC's  :tongue2: ? So I flew away. 

I almost left the village before I lose my control of the dream. The dream changes into a movie about Tom cruise (don't ask me why) having an argument with his wife. Their son is crying. The night has taken over the day and I can feel that some bad things are going to happen. Suddenly Tom shoots his wife dead. The little kid runs towards him and they embrace each other. Right after that Oscar-winning performance I regain my consciousness. I'm in the forest at the edge of the village. The trees all look like they haven't had a nice glass of cold water in years and it's awfully dark right here. I still want to put Avalon on the map. I fly through the forest with supersonic speed until it gets to dens with dead trees and branches. I cover my face because it felt like one of those branches could strip me from my eyes. 

Once I got all my toes back on earth I see a bridge with a tall building at the end of the creepy forest. I walk over the bridge and I see two of my friends and a couple of DC's hanging out in front of the main entrance of the tower. I manifest a paintball gun on the bridge and grab hold of it. My friends act like it's a real paintballmatch, though nobody has any kind of protection on himself. Then I start shooting the DC's as some sort of payback from the village. I shoot them in the face of course, where it hurts the most  ::twisted:: . 

The tall standing building contains lots of glass. In the tower I find a motorcycle that resembles the Hayabusa. I jump on it and try to start the engine. It won't start! While holding down the clutch and pushing the start button I run with the bike to the far end of the ground level. The engine finally starts! While going crazy with the Hayabusa I jump straight through a big window of glass. There is a river flowing down a steep hill. This is where I realize I'm on top of a mountain. The moon is shining bright. I'm driving along the river until it turns into a waterfall. I stop at the edge of the cliff. This is where my jaw dropped to the floor. This beautiful, magical scene in front of me, made out of huge mountains of snow as far as my eyes can see, enchants me. The sky is dark-blue with a full moon spreading all his light on the earth, because of this, the snow shines bright. I say to myself: Avalon must be close. 

My peaceful thoughts end when I get this weird feeling in my throat. Trying to maintain control of the dream, I scream: ''This is my univer...'' and I trow up right in the middle of the sentence. It disgusted me so much I woke up immediately.

----------


## Neville J

City covered by ceiling

There I was, standing in my room after a WILD. I look out the window, it's dark outside. There is a boy playing outside in a sandbox. I ask him to make the sun come up. I don't remember what he answered, but he went back to his sandbox ignoring me. I jump out the window and start flying. I'm having a little trouble getting altitude. I force myself to go upwards, but then I see a ceiling made out of wood covering the entire sky all the way down the horizon. The dream fades away.

It's dark. Don't know where I am. After a RC I know I'm still in the dream. Suddenly I'm in the backseat of a car on some highway. A Chinese friend of mine is driving, a stranger is sitting next to me. My friend laughs and says to me: ''I don't know what I'm supposed to do.'' And I reply with: ''Your just a Dream Character and this is my dream, you know. So what _are_ you supposed to do?'' He laughs again: ''I don't know.'' He drops me off at a building full of elevators. Everything is white. The strange thing is that the elevators look like bathtubs or showers. Four weird DC's come down of one of the elevators. And I lose control of the dream.

----------


## Neville J

*Avalon At Last

*I had lots of LD's this morning, but I only remembered the following LD's well enough to type out.

*The Village*
[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]
After 30 seconds of dreamspinning, there I was, standing in a forest with trees as big as skyscrapers. There is not much sunlight coming through. I look around to see if I'm really in Avalon. I see wooden bridges and cabin's about 150 feet up in the trees, much like the Ewoks tree village from Star Wars: 

I jump to one of them. There is a man standing there in medieval clothings. The village must be close. I ask the man where it is. He points me in the right direction (the village itself is not in the trees, though). I walk further into the trees till I see a white round bridge over a river, made out of metal and glass. I think that the village of Avalon is on the other side of the bridge. I run at superspeed over the river. 

Now I'm standing in front of the entrance of the village. There is a wall going around the village. As I walk through the village, I notice that almost everything is made out of wood. The main road leads all the way to the other end. The village is pretty small yet crowded. It's pretty busy over here. I ask the townsfolk if they've seen someone looking for me. I'm suppose to meet up with an important person. A person that knows why I'm here and can help me with the mysteries of my past. Suddenly I see the villagers run in my direction. Fortunedly they ran past me, almost thought this was an ambush. Then a ugly troll appears. 


I get my bow ready, take an arrow from my back and shoot that nasty beast in the chest. I shoot him twice. The arrows didn't get to deep. I look at my bow.  ::|:  It's more like a tree branch with a rope than a real bow. Have to get another bow in the future. But I still have my trusty katana, I think by myself. I reach behind my back with my right hand. Yes, a nice and sharp looking blade.  ::twisted::  The troll sees me standing. I run towards him and take a slice outta him. He's dead. All the villagers cheer for me.

I'm still looking for the person I'm suppose to meet. I check outside the village. Nothing. I guess I'm going to the Port city then. 

*Highway traffic sign*

I lost lucidity. I'm driving through busy streets of a metropolis. I don't know where I'm headed. Then it strikes me, I'm dreaming. I get out of the car and look around. It might be the Port city of Avalon. I fly around and bust through one of the traffic signs above the highway, just like Will Smith did in the trailer of Hancock. Before I get a good look around the city the dream fades away. Don't think it was the port city btw.

*Teleport with refrigerator*
[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]
Back in my room. I jump on top of the sheds behind my house. I can't speak. My mouth is moving but only dimmed sounds come out. I ignore it and start thinking about how to get back to Avalon. Yeah, I'll teleport through a door. I walk in some strangers house but I see a couple of relatives inside. First I try it with the refrigerator  (don't ask). Doesn't work. After that, I try the hallway door. Doesn't work. OK, I'll just use dreamspinning and safe teleporting for later. 

I'm back in the forest with the huge trees. I see a couple of simple houses. Inside, I ask the the nice family if they have seen Camseneo (I know it's Ceonsamea, but I couldn't remember the real name. I guess I was looking for him because IRL the DV-member said ''if this gets far enough and someone meets me in the world, my looks can be whatever they were to the first person who sees me.''). Nobody had a clue. 

*Racing with buddy's*

I'm at my house again and see that there are two friends of mine waiting for me. I say: ''Yo, whatsup. How you doin?'' Don't remember what they said but I replied: ''Let's go someplace.'' I tell them to hold on to me. I jump up and try to float. Damn, there heavy! I use my zoom technique to get us at speed. I give them a full citytrip, though I don't recognize it as my hometown. As we fly around the city, I forget about being lucid. The dream changes into a race, I'm on a motorcycle and my friends are in racecars (one of them is a nissan skyline, I think). We race to the finish. Once we finished it seems we are playing a videogame, because I here the voice of a friend I see online occasionally.

----------


## Neville J

*Double FA

*I wake up, my alarm clock didn't go off (had to go to work). I look at the *big clock* on the wall (that I don't have IRL) and it says 10:35. I'm not gonna make it. I check why my alarm did not go off. Nothing strange there. I look at the *big clock* again. Now it's 7:25. Before I even think about a FA, I fall back to sleep. Luckily, I managed to get lucid while doing so.

I'm with friends shooting *a bal* around. The ball gets kicked over the fence and I jump after it. It's behind a pillar of a hotel. I bored of the ball and decide to put it on* fire*. After trying once, I change my mind and fly onto the next street. I see a very Italian looking plaza around the corner with a *pillar-like statue* in the middle. I want to get on top but I fail. Hanging on the edge and feeling weak. I'm losing control. I try to hold on but it's no use.

I wake up again. Wondering what time it is now, I sit up straight. All of a sudden I feel a strange vibration  with my right hand coming from under the mattress. It feels like *a rodent*. I get a little spooked and wake up for real.

----------


## Neville J

*Beautiful Sky

*I am on a unknown location, somewhere on an open terrain. It's dark and pretty cold outside. Where am I? I must be dreaming, because I can't recall how I got here. I look around. *The sky* looks brighter than ever. I see thousands of stars, maybe millions, shining from all directions of the dark blue sky. I notice the* milky way band* stretching from one  side of the horizon to the other. I just stared at it for a couple minutes, it i was so beautiful. Can't express it in words or pictures.

----------


## Neville J

sorry posted twice

----------


## Neville J

*Angry crowd nightmare. 

*I'm in my room when some of my relatives barge through the door. They want to take my laptop. I can't give it to them, because I'm busy. That doesn't concern them and they just take it. It really upsets me. How they act is not what I expect from them. I walk out the room and jump down the stairs (actually *floated* down). The door gets slammed while I walk in front of the house. I look back and see that the door is still* open*. Are they following me?

Then I walk slowly on to the street. I see a largecrowd of *angry farmers* equipped with all sort of weapons. One of them loads a shotgun and looks directly into my eyes. I quickly roll behind a car. I'm scared and freaked out and don't know where to go.What do they want from me? But think about it. Why would some folks wanna hurt me? Why are they teaming up to kill me? Wait a minute... That's what you get when your dreaming. All I want now, is kick some DC-ass. I come out of my cover and storm right at them. My hands are itchy to change this nightmare around. I *electrocute* them till they're all stunned. Then I get my hands around a poor guy's neck and strangle him to death. Revenge is a sweet thing.

----------


## Neville J

*The Fugitives
*
A *schoolyard*. It's late at night. A group of fugitives run to the main entrance of the school. Behind them a van full of *SWAT members*, armed to the teeth. I decide to aid them in there escape. The SWAT members got out the van and run towards a alley where the fugitives went. I sprint to the alley and see two SWAT members holding the trapped group up. I grab one of the two by the *head* and smash it into the wall a couple times till the wall cracks (and his head of course). Then I break the neck of the other member. I tell the fugitives: ''I'll help you escape. Follow me, I know a way out. If we jump through a *mirror* we can *teleport* outta here.'' 

I jump through the nearby window of the school building. I look into the classrooms for a mirror. Then the dream starts fading, it's not that vivid anymore. I stop for a moment to get a hold of myself. I try to see all the details of my hands and my surroundings. Out of nowhere, I get a burst of *adrenaline* and the *vividness* returns in tenfold. My entire sight is brighter then the most sunny day of the year and the details I'm perceiving is unbelievable. It's like the contrast and brightness are tuned to the max and the standard resolution went to 1080p full HD. 

Getting back to the dreams storyline, I notice the fugitives didn't follow. Furious, I sprint back to the schoolyard. There is a guy standing there with a *photo-camera-like machine* in his hands. He flashes the machine at me and I get stunned. My muscles feel heavy, but I must stop him. I collect all my remaining strength and punch him in the face. He drops his equipment. I grab the machine and give him the same flash right in his eyes. We fall to the ground together, both stunned. A *nurse* walks up behind us with long injection needles. She wants to stick it in my body. I resist. Full of sorrow for the fugitives, my hate builds up. I grab the nurses leg and throw her against the building like a rag doll. The attack stopped. They must've called it off.

The fugitives are gone. They win. I lose.

----------


## Neville J

_The following dreams are really story based. I was totally emerged in the storyline. I'll post them in separate chapters so we can keep track of it, but they're actually one long, epic lucid dream._


*The Contact*
[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]

I'm in the forest of Avalon. I've to meet up with my *contact*. He provides me with mission-updates from *The Boss*. A large ancient temple surrounded with huge, stone walls rises in front of me. Temple itself looks  something like this:

The contact is waiting for me on top of the temple. I jump over the staircases leading to the top. There, I see statues of dragons, tigers and other animals. I can see him. He's standing upright with his eyes staring straight ahead. He is dressed in blue, has long black hear and a beard.

 ''I'm looking for someone.'' 
The man keeps his eyes straight. 
''I'm looking for *a dreamwalker*.''
His eyes are still focused.
''They're coming'', he said, on a serious tone

A giant *dragon* appears from the sky and comes in close. The contact jumps on his back. Before he takes off he shouts: ''The one you're looking for, will be held captive in a hideout, somewhere in the City of Avalon.'' I understand the message and teleport (dreamspinning) to the Port City immediately.
*The Invasion*
[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]

I reappeared at a huge *garage*, with on the outside a gas station. I walk up to the gas station. The sun illuminates everything. I'm blinded for a moment. Then I see the huge metropolis-like environment. I see two guys working at the garage that look like *Shaquille O'Neal* and *Paul Walker*. I must be in some kind of movie plot. The guys are sweaty from hard work. I approach them to chat a little. 

Suddenly we hear a weird sound coming from behind the buildings... Then all hell breaks lose. Hundreds of *helicopters* fly over our heads. Like swarms of colossus flying beasts. They have a futuristic style going on. I notice a couple of extraordinary large transport helicopters (for transporting soldiers etc.) flying among them. This must be war. I grab my sword and run, through the garage, on to the streets. Soldiers everywhere and more and more helicopters enter the city. I slice some of the soldiers but there are to many of them. Out of nowhere one of the helicopters got shot down. It crashes down right above me. It's *rotor blades* hit me in the back, causing me to lose consciousness (I'm wearing special lightweight *armor*, so I didn't got sliced in half).



*FA 
*[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]

Getting kicked out of Avalon, I'm still in the realm of dreams. My little sister is sitting next to me in my room, we're watching tv. When I try to change channel the *remote* won't work. It can't be the batteries, nor is it broken. I know this, because it's practically as good as new. I must be dreaming.
*

The Rescue
*[In character: _Shingen the Dreamwalker_]

There I am, in my dreamroom far away from the war. I must get back and protect the innocent people from the invasion. I jump out my window as usual. Once on the ground, the next-door-girl is staring at me behind a fence. This Japanese young lady looks very familiar. It's my *Dream Guide* (I haven't named her)! I ask her to come with me, to Avalon. She smiles and says: ''Of course, I will.''

I don't have time to waste. I must find a quick way to get there. With my DG on my side I feel confident enough to use the *Eye blinking technique* for teleportation. From the backside of my house, I shut my eyes firmly and then open them again. Nothing seems to have changed. I walk up to the street in front of the house: I can't believe my eyes. Car wrecks everywhere, corpses and blood all over the street. Smoke and dust shorten my vision. But it looks like I transported in the middle of a destroyed neighborhood somewhere in the port city. The enemy has done their job here.

I get in the front seat of a black pickup. My DG sits next to me. I start the damaged car with *telepathic* powers, because the keys don't work. We drive through all the wreckage and debris to the end of the street. There are some *survivors* begging for help. '' I'm sorry, but I can't help you now.'' 

The DG shows me the way to my objective. It's in a long hallway. We get out of the car and enter the hallway. Voices get my attention, coming from somebodies yard. I take a peak over the fence. I see him. He is bonded to a chair, surrounded by enemies. I get my bow and shoot an arrow at one of them. It's no use, the bow is to *weak*. But I did alert all the soldiers. I get hold of my sword and barge in. Side by side with my DG, we'll free the dreamwalker. We're fast and furious, slicing and cutting our way to him. Ones we freed the guy we flee for our lives. Running back through the hallway, I ask the guy who he is. He looks kinda like Twista (the hiphopstar ) with a black cap backwards on his head. First he thanks me, then he says he's a hitman, and his name is Ceonsamea.

I focus myself on his appearance, the face transforms in a dolls face. After that, the dream ends.

----------


## Neville J

_T__he next dream was way to long. I think I was lucid for over an hour, at least it felt that way. It started with a normal dream, which I only remember vaguely.
_ 
*Messing around with dreamcontrol.

*I can remember being at a party. There is a lot of family present. I chat with my nephews a little (can't recall the topic we discussed). With all the people from the party we went to a live performance of a *Christina Aguilera* (it wasn't my idea). After the show I had to go find Christina for some reason, to get a autograph I think. 

I'm backstage. I ask someone where I can find her. Top floor, left, on the right hand side. I knock on the door, A big black dude opens the door. He must be a *bodyguard*. He says she isn't available right now, but I can wait inside the room. There are two more guys in the room.  I stare out the window and ask myself where I am. One of the guys makes a joke. Suddenly he pulls out a *shotgun*. The other bodyguards pull out their guns also. You gotta be kidding me. I must be dreaming if somebody wants to shoot me for real. I let them spray me. ''You can't hurt me, not when I'm dreaming.'' I laugh at them and they laugh to. They are friendly now. 

Alright, Miss Aguilera is in the next room. I make her my *girlfriend* for the dream. We take a limo downstairs and drive someplace else. All the bodyguards are with us. We arrive at a nice neighborhood. I don't recognize it but some of my *friends* are here. We chill out for awhile. I have a argue with a friend. He gets mad and starts to push me. ''So you wanna fight? I'm warning you?'' I push him back, he flies all the way back to a wall. I make a teleportation-step forward and then strangle him with my hands. ''I told you, you don't fight me when I'm lucid!'' I leave him there and go back to the limo.

She is beautiful. I think Miss Aguilera is my *DG*, that would make sense. I look out the window. We're on the *highway*. I look back inside the limo. Christina is missing! I get mad and jump out the car. I make a random car stop. There she is. I strangle the driver Darth Vader style, and then let his body float. Then I use telekinesis to *throw* him into the *clouds*. I try to lift the cars, it works. And again I boost them them all the way into the sky.

I've been dreaming for so long now. I wonder how long I have left. I'll do a practice run of flying at *full control*, because I remember that I want to be able to fly to the moon one day. I start to float with purely my mind, no body movement at all. And propel forward, again only with my mind. I fly parallel with the highway. My speed isn't that great now, so I stretch out me arms. I can feel the sensation of increasing speed. The wind blows faster and faster. The dreamscape starts to fall apart, making no sense at all. A giant *radio telescope* appears right in the middle of the highway. I want to dodge it but its shape changes before I reach it. It looks like its melting or something. Then the highway goes into an enormous intersection. To big to be real. The highways reach miles in upwards direction. I fly through them with precision. 

Now I'm above a countryside. The sky turns orange. There are little dusty roads going criss cross over the flat landscape. *Power lines* intersect with my flight I remember DV-members talking about power lines that are sort of a limit to the height when flying. At first I was skeptical about that. But now I can feel a pulling sensation when I try to go higher. Like a magnetic *forcefield* pulling me down to earth. 

It's getting dark. On the horizon a city emerges. I gather all my mental energy and focus on total control. Bang! I shoot up miles in to the dark blue sky and at that moment I knew for sure that there *is no limit*. I stop and fall down, with the intention of seeing how far I got. I fall down so fast that I see myself in 3rd person. I can see a board under my feet, like I'm *skyboarding*. I return to my body and feel the thrill of falling down. And luckily the river, which floats through the city, is right beneath me. I see a huge bridge nearby. When I hit the water, everything goes dark. I wake up with my heart beating fast. That was a thrilling experience.

----------


## Neville J

*Futuristic city trip

*I'm in a city straight out of the movie *blade runner*. This is the Times Square of the future. The buildings are gray, with lots a *neon signs*, mostly red colored signs. I enter this club somewhere down the street. The lights are dimmed down. Nice vibe in here. I see a topless girl dancing on the bar. Wait a minute... this is a tittybar. :tongue2:  It's like total recall without the mutated, alien boobs. Of course I stay here to relax and have some fun. This is the future! (just kidding)

*First attempt: Moon Visit

*The sky is bright. Countless stars shine upon the earth.  Alright, let's make to the moon. I look around to see if I can track down the moon. It's not in my sight. Maybe I'll see it from space. I concentrate on the take off.  I look up and blast away. Before I know it, I'm in space. It's kinda *chilly* out here. I have no problem breathing. Still no moon in sight. I turn around to see where the earth is. WHAT?!? The earth is so far away, I can hardly see it. Being in outer space for the first time, I *freak out* and want to go back. Setting a new personal speed record, I fly back to earth. Within two seconds, I *crash* on the the surface of the planet. The impact is so big, that the dream immediately ends.

*The Cathedral 

*I see a village. Not a lot of people live here. I fly around a little. There is a huge cathedral in the center of the village. I want to get on top of it but I lose the focus of my flying abilities. I stopped on the roof of a house. I climb my way to the top of the cathedral. I don't remember how I entered the building. Inside, a big open space is filled with wooden chairs. There's nobody around, except for some hot nuns.  ::shock::  I can't help it, but they look to good to be real nuns (and didn't dress properly).

----------


## Neville J

*Real or not real?

*My family and me are sitting in the living room. I have this feeling that I'm actually dreaming. I run towards the window and right at the moment I want to jump, I stop. What if I'm not dreaming at all? I would've broken the window and hurt myself bad. But it just *feels* like a dream right now. RC by breathing through my nose doesn't convince me (it usually works, though). I put my finger on the glass. I can't see the *difference* between the dream state and waking life. This is so weird. With a little confidence I put more pressure with my finger as if I really want it to go through it. The substance of the glass becomes *liquid*. My whole hand goes into the liquid glass.

I jump out the window and look for my Dream Guide. I enter building a few blocks away. It's a tropical supermarket. I scream for my DG. Then she appears from the back of the store: ''You don't have to scream like that.'' I ask her if she got a headset so we can keep *contact*. She gives me this broken thingy. It doesn't work but I guess I can do without it. I walk out the building and talk to my DG. We can still communicate. 


*Mount Everest*

Flying around my town and I remember seeing a show that day about an expedition to Mount Everest. I fly to the other side of the earth. Within seconds I can see the mountain emerging from the horizon. I fly all the way to the top. Close to the top I see a group of *climbers* from an expedition taking cover in a cave. A snowstorm is coming up. They ask me if I'd join them. I refuse and turn my head upwards. The top is just one or two miles away. I hop like a bunny till I reach my destination. Wow, I'm really standing on the planet's rooftop. The *darkness* of outer space is closer than ever. I grab a hand full of snow. It feels so cold and crispy. It's almost like real snow. 


*Floating in outer space

*A black, hyper modern, slick looking *fighter aircraft* is resting on top of a building. I must check that out. Once I'm in the seat, everything goes automated. All I have to do is grab hold of the flightstick and burst away. The aircraft circles swiftly through the city blocks. There's one button for operating the minigun and another button with an unknown purpose. After I pushed the last button, the aircraft starts *transforming*. It becomes an even faster and more mobile jet fighter. This is more fun than a real roller coaster.

After I'm done playing I take a super jump into outer space. I float miles above the planet without any control. I let myself go with the flow. My body starts spinning around and I slowly fall back to earth. The spinning goes faster... and faster... and faster... until I wake up.

----------


## Neville J

*House on Haunted Hill

*I'm at a playboy-shoot. Lots a good looking women here. How did I get here? What am I doing here? I get lucid, because I don't recognize the place. I check outside to make sure. There is nut much to see. No houses, just some trees and dirt roads. There's a little girl standing on the other side of the road. It's my *little sister*. ''Let's go for a ride, hold on to my back.'' We fly over the countryside, enjoying the view. I try to increase speed, I focus on a small mountain-like area far, far away. It's getting dark. While I try to get the sun back, I get all kinds of fireworks and lightning covering the sky. Quite a view, now I don't need the sun to come up. 

I want to go faster. We dive into the horizon at unparalleled speed. At some point everything around us turns into a 8-bit, oldschool-nintendo world. It's all in *2D* with giant pixels everywhere. I get distracted by the weird view and crash land into a field of grass. Everything is back to normal, sharp view. My work with the lightning and firework has upset the weather. A *storm* is coming up. I need to bring my sister to a save place. Not far from us, an *old house* is standing on top of a hill. It looks abandoned. It starts to rain. My sister runs inside through the front door. I check the house out form the outside. I can see her from behind the windows. Suddenly I hear a loud grumble and it ain't coming from the clouds. My little sis looks scared, staring me in the eyes and crying. The house starts moving. Almost as if there's a earthquake going on, except there is no earthquake. The haunted house looks like *collapsing* every second now. Right at the moment I want to save my sis, I wake up from someone playing loud music.

----------


## Neville J

Yes, today I went to the moon. I must say it was a strange, yet great experience.

*The Moon*

After I had a FA, I wake up. I look at my cellphone. It's time to get up. But I don't want to get up, yet. It feels so good in bed, haha. I see that my door is open. I wonder who was in my room. I can't get the door to close, I think it's broken. Ok, I can still watch tv for a couple minutes. When I turn on the tv, I notice the *missing furniture*. The tv is standing on the ground. I also don't *recognize the tv* itself. I do a nose RC, and come to the conclusion that I must be dreaming. How could I be fooled like that? Two FA's on a row! Then I remember my goal. I go to the window. It's still night. I float towards the street and under a very *clouded* sky I prepare myself for flight. I jump up and start flying upward. At first it looked easy. But once I got in the clouds, I couldn't see a thing. 

I wait for my vision to return. Now I'm back in my room, my vision is still blurry. I pretend I have a *mask* on my face, so I can take it off and improve my vision. The vividness of the dream suddenly goes through the roof. I take a look around my room. Apparently my little sister is keeping me company. I still can't believe how this can be a dream. It looks so real, maybe _to_ real. I hold my sisters hand. Her hand  feels warm. I'm stunned. I look at her and ask myself: How can I tell the difference between the waking life and a lucid dream? I can't. I must _know_ it or at least do a RC to make sure. 

Oh, I almost forget about my journey to the moon. This time, I won't get caught by the clouds. I can see the *sun* vaguely shining through the thick layer of clouds. That's weird because I could swear it was still at *night*. It doesn't really matter, I just want to go to the moon. There is no moon in sight. I focus on the sun and fly to it. Once I get to close to the sun, the light blinds me. Even with my eyes closed I still see some yellowish going on. I turn around and look for the earth. The small planet seems so far away. I grab it with my hand (I know... that's impossible) and pull myself back till I'm close enough. Still no moon in sight. I don't want to be flying around space all day (or night). I teleport *my house* around me. I'm in the living room, but there's nobody home. Then I let the house being pulled towards the moon, like the moon is one giant *magnet*. I look out the big windows from the living room and I get the feeling that I'm getting close. I can see it! There it is! The house crashes on the surface of the moon. I step out the crashed building. On my left I see a pool of water and some other houses from my neighborhood.  It appears I have teleported a bit more than my house alone. Well, I don't care, I'm on the moon. From this point of view, I can see that the moon is smaller than our home planet. The horizon is so close, like I can fall of the edge if I would get to close. I grab some *lunar dust*. The dust feels soft and rocky at the same time. Standing on the surface of the moon, I notice that there's no reflection from the sun on it's surface at all. Everything is just gray. I do feel kinda lonely out here. Maybe I should summon some DC's or my DG to join me. But that wouldn't make any difference, because this is my world and my world alone. Why would I feel lonely on the moon? I think the experience is to realistic (if you leave out the houses I brought here). What if I really was all alone on the moon? Well, it's still just my dream. I lay down on my back. I want to wake up to make a report and not forget one tiny detail of the experience. 

I think I'm awake. A scientist is unplugging me from some sort of dreamcontrol *machine*. I thank him for being so helpful. I walk out the research laboratory to find myself waking up for real this time (I hope).

----------


## Neville J

*World of Comics

*The night is bright[/COLOR]. I'm somewhere near my house. The city is asleep. I want to get to another place. After flying around for some time, small lights of a metropolis appear far, far away. In just a second, I arrive at the hart of the ciy. Rushing around the skyscrapers at high speed really takes a lot from me. I land a top of one of the middle-sized buildings. There is a party going on. Everyone is dressed in *swimming clothes*. This is a neat party, I think by myself. Crazy apartment with lots a pools and its in the center of the city on top of a *50 story building*! I jump off the edge and fly to the beach not far from here. I can hear the water from the sea but that isn't a beach. It looks like a small strip of* jungle* along side the boulevard. It looks cool, though. Some smug on the road is giving me a nasty look. I punch him in the face a couple times, until it bleeds. The pain sure looks real to me. The only way to know it's not, is by remembering the fact that I'm lucid (in IRL I'm not that aggressive by the way).

I see a motorcycle, looks like a CBR RR. After racing around for some minutes, I wake up. My mom is in my room. She is messing around with the Wii. It's connected the wrong way (wii itself is stuck into the side of the TV?). I push the TV off. The *green light* comes *back on*. I try again, but the haunted TV set is making fun of me. My mom pushes a button on the bottom of the TV. The TV turns around. How can that be? I never saw that one before. Then I fade into the darkness....

I can feel the ground. I stretch my hands to the side and touch the walls. The dreams environment gets filled in. I'm in a very tight corridor. There are no windows and the light flickers on and off. I am accompanied by two unknown persons. They're wearing funny clothes. Then I notice I'm wearing the same ridiculous superhero tights. They say I've to help them. I receive a futuristic *laser gun*. At the end of the hallway a group of three persons, dressed in the same manner (accept in another color), start shooting at us. A big firefight follows. With the laser beams flying around my head, I force them to stop. I ask one of them where the exit is, cause this place has a claustrophobic feel to it. ''Right beneath us''. I'm not buying it. It's just plain concrete. I rip it open and make a *hole*, big enough for me to fit in. There's actually a road running beneath the building. I can see the bright sky. Something fishy about it... It is *flat*?! It looks like a comic book page. I walk away from the windowless building into a open field with roads and houses surrounding it. An elevated subway system runs through the town, just like the one in new york. Everything is 3D, but it also looks 2D at the same time. So this is how it feels to be flat. No, I'm not really flat. The environment is so realistic, even though it's 2D. The colors are also comic-like. I see a villain that looks like *Venom*. He wears a raincoat and just stands there. I suckerpunched him to the opposite side of the street. Pretender! Then I see a giant spider-/octopus looking creature. I better not mess with him. This world really looks amazing. I'm sure I'll visit the comic book dimension again somewhere in the future.

----------


## Neville J

*Armageddon*

After waking up from a dream, I tried to get back to sleep right away. I WILDed into a dream by rolling my *dreambody* out of bed. All I could perceive was darkness but I knew I was standing beside my bed. I felt my finger tops to make sure I&#180;m dreaming. It felt so real. ''My real body was asleep, so how could this fake imagined body of mine feel like the real deal?'' I asked myself. I walked to the window and saw a dark sky filled with gray clouds. I made the sun appear. Night turned into day, but I remembered one of my goals: to let a star explode into a *supernova*. ''How about our sun!? Ok, where do I start?'' I flew around town to get some ideas. First, I tested my mental 'powers'. A lot of DC's where shopping in a nearby mall. They all looked at me as if I was the Grimm Reaper himself. I froze one of them completely and trew her into the sky using psychokinesis. I wasn't convinced and trew a couple more into the sky.

The dream ended suddenly and I was back in bed. My little brother was sitting next to me. ''What is he doing here? I get it, it's a false awakening.'' I jumped out the window to find my dreamguide. I looked for her in the house right in front of me. She could aid me in my quest to kill the sun. We went touring on a motorcycle around for a while. Then I asked the DG if she could find a good place to annihilate the sun from. I grabbed her back and we flew to the roof of a nearby building. ''What if I fell through the roof at the moment of explosion? I would miss the whole show!'' So we searched a little further and ended up on a bridge. 

The sky was filled with clouds. I saw something *shiny* from behind the clouds. I reached out my hand and focused on the object. I moved the object away from the clouds. It appeared to be the moon. It was very bright and I could see all the craters on it's surface. The moon started to grow in size. Why was it getting so big? Then I realized that the moon was headed on a *crash course* with the earth. I felt this intense fear inside me. The moon got bigger and bigger. At some point I felt the gravitational effects of the moon and I could no longer stand on my feet. It felt so real. I knew I was dreaming but it terrorized my mind so much, I had to wake up.

----------

